# Binding Angle Stance Help



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Mostly personal comfort and style of riding. A steeper angle in front is more comfortable for me when I want to carve (+21/+15) on hardpack. More relaxed generally (+18/+12) or +15/+9 in a powder day. Try and experiment.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Mostly personal comfort and style of riding. A steeper angle in front is more comfortable for me when I want to carve (+21/+15) on hardpack. More relaxed generally (+18/+12) or +15/+9 in a powder day. Try and experiment.


Wow... thanks for the quick reply. 

That's an aggressive back foot... I'd have to work into that slowly, but I think that would leave play days out of the picture. I'm thinking I want to open my back foot up a bit. 

What's your height/weight/ stance width?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> Should I leave my angles at the +9/-3?


That seems like an awfully closed stance to me. You've only got a 12 degree difference between your front and rear leg, which (for most people, anyway) is a very awkward stance and reduces your ability to naturally flex your knees. Most recommendations will put you closer to a 30 degree difference between your front and rear foot, so if you wanted to go with the same ratio, you'd be at more like +18/-6 or -9.

Regardless, you should give angles with a slightly wider spread a try, it should feel quite a bit more natural.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

It's easier to carve since your knees are both facing forward. 5.10 / 150lb / 21.5" whatever feels more comfortable for you.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Irahi said:


> That seems like an awfully closed stance to me. You've only got a 12 degree difference between your front and rear leg, which (for most people, anyway) is a very awkward stance and reduces your ability to naturally flex your knees. Most recommendations will put you closer to a 30 degree difference between your front and rear foot, so if you wanted to go with the same ratio, you'd be at more like +18/-6 or -9.
> 
> Regardless, you should give angles with a slightly wider spread a try, it should feel quite a bit more natural.



Thanks... I totally think my wide stance, 22 3/4", was the problem here. I'm only 5'8" 

I think I was trying to close the front foot when I should have been closing the stance! Dag nabit!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep..it sounds like a bit too wide


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

So should I leave the stance angle the same knowing I adjusted the width, sticking with the adjust only one thing at a time rule. Or in this situation you guys think it'd be safe to put the back foot at the -3 and adjust the front foot back to a +15 and go from there? 

I just put on my boots and stood on the board and I'm really leaning towards the latter (+15/-3)... but I always like to hear what people have to say. 

Ultimately if I don't notice my steap slope boarding suffering I'd like to open up my back to -3 to -6 from the front, so I can ride switch and play around at will.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone on that last question?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I'd widen your angles for sure. 18/-9 is pretty common for mostly-freeride-but-also-likes-to-ride-switch kind of people, but anything on the wider side should feel more comfortable than the 9/-3 you've been running.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Irahi said:


> I'd widen your angles for sure. 18/-9 is pretty common for mostly-freeride-but-also-likes-to-ride-switch kind of people, but anything on the wider side should feel more comfortable than the 9/-3 you've been running.


Thanks... 

the +9/-3 I've been running has felt great, because my stance width was 22 3/4" at 5'8" ..

I think instead of going out with a group for the day I'm going to spend a day just to dial in the angles. Going from 22 3/4" stance width to 21" PLUS from +9/-3 to +18/-9 is a decent change. 

I think that's the best way to do it vs. leaving all but one thing the same, or making one large adjustment.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

So... Went out today and dialed it in. Ended up with a 21" stance width (love the narrower stance) and a +18/-3 angle set up. 

I tried +15/-9 and no good. Back ankle was killing me after a couple good runs. Dropped the back ankle to -3 and it felt much better. 

SOOOO I moved the front angle up to +18 and talk about magic. From +15-+18..... If my form is right, knees bent shoulders pointing the way I want to go, it's so easy to carve fast on the steeps. 

It takes some readjusting but it's well worth it. Well worth it. 

Now I have to get rid of a minor heel rise problem and ill be good. 

Any advice for that??? I've got salomon f22 s and the inner liner is fused. .??...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Went out again yesterday and I can see this is going to take some time and trial/error in different conditions. I need to go back to a 22" stance. Not liking the narrow stance and the recommended is 21.9. I kept 'oversteering' and my back foot easily slides out from under me.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i know it's a personal preference,comfort,etc, but i guess you would not be on here if you are not seeking for some type of input anyways,i've tried different angles too.i ride regular,freeride,switch sometimes when goofing off,hit small natural jumps cuz i'm at mid 40's and weight as much as you just 2 inch taller.i played around with angles but kept my stance at 22"(felt natural)and went forward stance to duck stance 15/-15,18/-12,etc,but now i'm at 12/-3(since December) because it felt much better in any conditions.also,if you have not done it yet,play with the forward lean on your highback this also helps especially in steeps and narrow chutes.it help me anyways.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

t21 said:


> i know it a personal preference,comfort,etc, but i guess you would not be on here if you are seeking some type of input anyways,i've different angles too.i ride regular,freeride,switch sometimes when goofing off,hit small natural jumps cuz i'm mid 40's and weight as much as you just 2 inch taller.i played around with angles but kept my stance at 22"(felt natural)and went forward stance to duck stance 15/-15,18/-12,etc,but now i'm at 12/-3 because it felt better in any conditions.also,if you have not done it yet,play with the forward lean on your highback this also helps especially in steeps and narrow chutes.


Thanks for that info.. I really find myself headed in that direction both with stance width and angles. Just seems like I rode the best before I touched anything. :laugh:

What length board do you ride?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

163 ride antic


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet.... I'm about to pull the trigger on a Capita Black Snowboard of Death and was debating on 159 or 165. Sounding like 165 is more proper for my style riding/goals. And... I'll bet you anything I end up and 22" stance and a similar +12 to +15 / -3 type angle.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

t21 said:


> ,if you have not done it yet,play with the forward lean on your highback this also helps especially in steeps and narrow chutes.it help me anyways.



I have burton cartel bindings and have the forward lean knob twisted 10 times.... One more thing to play with.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Knobs, Inches, Numbers, and Angles..........ugh, technical and over my head! My knees are are going to be shot!


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

+15 -13 and a somewhat skinny stance.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Knobs, Inches, Numbers, and Angles..........ugh, technical and over my head! My knees are are going to be shot!


LOL.. all those adjustments should help your knees! I thought I had it all dialed in, and then I got this bright idea that maybe I didn't. Now I'm back to thinking maybe I did.. lol ... geeze. 



Ttam said:


> +15 -13 and a somewhat skinny stance.


I can see a wider duck with a skinnier stance, but widening the stance causes me to close my angles. I grew up on a skate board, so the fairly closed back and slightly open front feels like home to me.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

One thing that I felt help me figure out a stance was jumping off of something in my boots. I stood a few steps up and jumped down to the floor in my boots. I figured that would be my most stable riding position. I took the measurement across the top of my instep and used the same measurement when setting up my board. I've tried a couple different stance angles over the past couple years and finally settled on +-6. I tried bigger angles, but I never felt like I could get enough drive into the edge of the board so I keep going back to +-6. I use this same setup on my park/all-mountain/and pow boards.

-joel


----------

